# List of Dividend Stocks from Connolly Report?



## alexei (Jul 2, 2012)

Does anybody subscribe to Connolly Report? I'm trying to find out the list of the 23 dividend stocks for which the author calculates the dollar cost of 1 dividend dollar. I've calculated the figure for the eight Canadian banks below and the cost of one dividend dollar for banks is $24.21.

Royal Bank
TD
Scotia Bank
BMO
CIBC
National Bank
CWB
LB

But in the end, I would like to find out the full list of dividend stocks on the Connolly Report. From various posts I've seen these stocks mentioned.

Fortis
Canadian Utilities
BCE
Canadian Banks (which ones?)
Sunlife
Power Corporation


----------



## bettyboop (Dec 13, 2011)

I would suggest emailing him and asking. He used to sell paper copies of the last report for $10. but now I believe it's only online access, he's a nice guy.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I am pretty sure I posted his list in another thread on here....

Search 'connolly', found it:

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showt...s)-news-and-updates/page13?highlight=connolly


----------



## alexei (Jul 2, 2012)

I did contact him and he explained to me that the list is only available to the subscribers. Does anybody know how to subscribe to his letter? He did say that my list of stocks is quite similar to his.


----------



## alexei (Jul 2, 2012)

This is my current watch list of stocks:


Banks
Royal Bank
TD
Scotia Bank
BMO	
CIBC	
National Bank	
Canada West Bank
Laurentian Bank	
Dividend $ Cost	$24.21

Insurance	
Power Corporation	Canada
Sunlife	Canada
Manulife	Canada
Dividend $ Cost	$17.69

Telecom	
Bell	Canada
Telus	Canada
Rogers	Canada
Shaw	Canada
Manitoba Telecom	Canada
Dividend $ Cost	$22.93


Utilities	
Canadian Utilities	Canada
Fortis	Canada
Dividend $ Cost	$34.65


Energy	
Husky Energy	
Canadian Oil Sands	
Transcanada Corp	
Enbridge	
Dividend $ Cost	$25.64

Food	
Loblaw	
Shoppers	
Canada Bread	
Tim Hortons	
Dividend $ Cost	$36.26


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

Send in a ten dollar bill, and purchase a back issue of his newsletter. 

You will most likely be invited to be a subscriber. That's what I did. 

He is closed to new subscribers, I.e doesn't actively seek new ones, but will accept people who seek him out.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

From the latest, June 2012 letter. 

Sun L

Manu L 

Gt West

Power C

PWFin

ThmRet

Leon's

Loblaw

CIBC

Ryl Bk

Bk Mtl

BCE

Bk NS

Nat Bk

TD Bk

Empire

CNR

Fortis

TransC

Atco

Enbridge

Emera

Cdn Util


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

why would anyone pay $10 for a list of pablum ? everybody knows what's on that list.

that highly defensive stocks like food-related & supermarket chains get pushed up in nervous market cycles is widely known.

one could argue that these are the times to stop buying pablum & start buying cheap overlooked disparaged sectors that are out of fashion. Sectors that sometimes don't even have dividends.

archerETF had a post on here recently about how energy etfs are undervalued. Energy stocks themselves - which i'll take any day over etfs - have indeed been undervalued. Energy-related stocks like coal, uranium & junior drillers are near cyclical lows. They might seem to be pulling out of it recently. However, every round of headlines about unsold inventory piling up in chinese export warehouses daunts them. Still, there are some good buys with good potential for capital gains in the resource sector.

i don't mind breakfast cereal, i have a healthy assortment in the portf. It's the idea of paying $10 to get into the store that sells the well-known 20 or 30 top brands that seems ridic.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Well said HP, I was just about to reply that the list seems like every other Canadian dividend stock list.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

If you are already familiar with value investing and dividend stocks there is nothing very unusual in his letters.


----------



## bettyboop (Dec 13, 2011)

praire_guy said:


> Send in a ten dollar bill, and purchase a back issue of his newsletter.
> 
> You will most likely be invited to be a subscriber. That's what I did.
> 
> He is closed to new subscribers, I.e doesn't actively seek new ones, but will accept people who seek him out.





That's exactly how I got on the list a few years ago, but I'm not a subscriber anymore. I wasn't interested in the names so much as the method, even after 3 years of subscribing I still didn't get it. I learnt more in a couple months just from reading Susan Brunner's blog - for free.


----------



## alexei (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks so much! I have two more questions about that list. Loblaw has not increased its dividends since 2007; is it still a good buy? What's "Bk Mtl"?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i don't even like his list. Where's telus, for example.

some weakish stocks like the power group. Weakened by large european exposure to pargesa in parent power corporation, not to speak of market weakness affecting insurance companies.


----------



## alexei (Jul 2, 2012)

Does anybody have a good link on when to buy dividend stocks? I've seen suggestions to look at historical yields and P/E ratios. Many say that buying at a fair price is extremely important. I guess back in 2008-2009 (or even in 2011) it was pretty obvious that many stocks were on sale. However, how do I go about it at the moment?

For instance, Shoppers and Tim Hortons have low yields (2.5 and 1.6%) but great dividend growth so far. That has pushed their P/E to 15/20, making the assumption that the growth is sustainable. If that rate is sustainable then their yield will outpace that of banks' in 10 years. But that's a huge if.

Or, simply take Canadian Banks at the moment. P/E and yield wise they are good - sort of in the middle of historical valuation. Do I buy? Or do I wait for that great moment when the stock is even cheaper? What if it doesn't become cheaper? Do I keep selling put options at the price I like the stock? Any words of wisdom and experience are highly appreciated.


----------



## alexei (Jul 2, 2012)

Or take, Enbridge for example. The company has had losses this year, but it's P/E is 48.50 ... go figure. I guess the company's brand helps it sustain the stock's price.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

bettyboop said:


> That's exactly how I got on the list a few years ago, but I'm not a subscriber anymore. I wasn't interested in the names so much as the method, even after 3 years of subscribing I still didn't get it. I learnt more in a couple months just from reading Susan Brunner's blog - for free.


Read "the single best investment" by Lowell miller. It's exactly what Connolly does, but an American version


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> i don't even like his list. Where's telus, for example.
> 
> some weakish stocks like the power group. Weakened by large european exposure to pargesa in parent power corporation, not to speak of market weakness affecting insurance companies.


Telus cut their dividend a while back, thus not on the list. They may make it back on. He will add and remove stocks from the list.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> From the latest, June 2012 letter.
> 
> Sun L
> 
> ...


i'm no expert on dividends but i get the impression you should basically own a large chunk of this list and then go south of the border to hunt for lesser known names and diamonds in the rough ... a 5th grader could draw up the canada list .. though perhaps timing in and out matters except doesn't he hold for very long periods and rarely sells ?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

praire_guy said:


> Telus cut their dividend a while back, thus not on the list. They may make it back on. He will add and remove stocks from the list.



thank you praire you are proving my point exactly ! there's more talent in a cmf forum html &#38 - all for free, too - than some purveyors of investment newsletters will ever know in their lifetimes.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

I like the newsletter. In addition to the list he updates with tid bits, and info such as dividend increases, etc. 

I like the dividend growth style, and each to their own I suppose.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

praire_guy said:


> Telus cut their dividend a while back, thus not on the list. They may make it back on. He will add and remove stocks from the list.



praire a possible dividend cut from telus did not ring any bells with me so i checked. On its website, telus indicates that it increased, not decreased, its dividend payable in july/12, from the previous .58 to .61.

the .58 itself was a step up from the .55 that telus was paying only 10 months ago, in october/11.

from .55 to .61 in one year is a dividend increase of just over 10%. Current yield is something like 3.83%. Both figures are healthy enough. I'm not sure why your newslettering friend would boycott this company in favour of weaker candidates.

i believe it's a mistake to make dividend growth the sole criterion for portfolio selection. Younger, expanding companies typically pay low or no dividends, yet we also purchase their shares for the growth & capital gains opportunities they offer. Apple, to use an extreme example, got where it is with zero dividends.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

Telus cut their dividend a while back. Dividend growth investing seeks a history of dividend growth, thus telus is out for now. Plus telus yields less than say bce, making it more popular and expensive according to connollys criteria. 

You are not a dividend growth investor. Nothing wrong with that. I (we believe ) in eventually living off the hopefully growing income of dividends, and not capital appreciation. 

Is dividend growth investing "the best"? No. 

Read "the dick Davis dividend" book. He covers all investing from indexing, to dividend growth to options, value investing, etc. 

Everything works, but nothing works forever. What I took from that is pick an investing style you are comfortable with and stick with it come he'll or high water. 

Everyone believed buffet was wrong during the tech stock craze. He prevailed by sticking to his guns. 

If you keep flipping from style to style you will almost certainly jump ship just at the wrong time. 

You mention apple. I. Like apple. I own an iPad, iPhone, Mac pro, apple tv, and an iPod. I would not buy apple because of the lack of dividend. Now that they pay a dividend, and if they grow it I may reconsider. 

Dividend growth investors don't select stock just based on the dividend. Connolly prefers non cyclical stock , reasonably valued, with a history of dividend increases. 

Increased eps, and payout ratios, debt, etc also come into play. 

I enjoy the newsletter, and the dividend growth investment style makes sense to me, I am comfortable with it, and I understand it. 

It may not be for you and that Is fine.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

Telus reduced their dividend in 2002. Just found it.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm also a fan of the dividend growth strategy, if you want more ideas, check out the contents of CDZ. The criteria that they use is that he stock must have increased their dividend annually for the past 5 years.


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

i think dividend growth investing works pretty well once you are retired. Spending divs rather than needing to harvest gains seems less risky to me. If you only have established div payors and only spend divs, I tnink the chance of running out of money is pretty small.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm not sure what the criterion for including the stock in a list is but it is hard to believe it is dividend growth. Manulife cut its dividend very recently and it is in the list. TransCanada also chopped its dividend in the late 1990s/early 2000s and it is in the list too.


----------



## scomac (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't know what the criteria for inclusion is either, but based on the list, it seems neither very original nor creative and it likely suffers from a fair amount of backward looking bias.

With all the emphasis on financial stocks, there are just way too many "black boxes" involved to test my comfort level. We've already had a taste of the maelstrom that can occur when that murky world starts to unravel. Do you really want to test it again at such a high concentration?

With respect to dividend growth -- whatever is fashionable will be highly sought after especially after a period of extended good results. It works until it doesn't work anymore and we've seen this in countless other iterations of investment fads over the years.

Finally, if you need someone to tell you what stocks to buy and more importantly when to buy them, chances are you shouldn't be buying individual stocks in the first place. If these guys were really good, they wouldn't be sharing their secrets with any Joe whose got a $10 bill. The dirty truth is that they make more money from telling you what to do than they can possibly make from doing it themselves.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> Manulife cut its dividend very recently and it is in the list.


What's your definition of 'very recently'? 

MFC chopped 50% of the div. back in Aug. 09, from $1.04 to $0.52. I bought shortly thereafter, which unfortunately for me, it had been 2 soon [but I was a newbie back then].


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

praire_guy said:


> Telus reduced their dividend in 2002.


praire so sorry about the dissing. But please be serious. Company cut its dividend an entire generation ago - that's 10 long years ago - & your school of investing believes that is sufficient reason to boycott such a company today ?? tch tch.

ps i had never heard of T. Connolly, purveyor of dividendgrowth dot ca. But i did look at the public portion of his blog & i understand why it was always below the radar. It's simplistic. I really cannot understand why anyone would pay for such contents. Much is derived from other websites & articles. Mr. T. Connolly is highly conscientious about crediting his sources, though. Seems like a nice person. 

but. why. pay. for. pablum. As i mentioned, there is more original talent in a single cmf forum html than in most of these single-author blogs. My belief is that the high cmf quality comes from the fact that there are so very many talented posters & they are highly diversified. For whatever reason, expertise is swimming in this forum. All offered for free. It's a camelot moment.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> For whatever reason, expertise is swimming in this forum....


So true! This forum seems to attract the crème de la crème & what makes it the best!


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Data is showing that Telus has increased their dividend 7 years straight.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

I think that, rather than focusing on consecutive years of dividend increases, you should look for the 5-year average growth rate of the dividend. For examples, the banks' put their dividend increases on hold for a few years due to the financial crisis/economic climate. Now they're all increasing their dividends again. 

I use this site to look up more information on a specific company, including consecutive years of dividend increases, dividend growth rate, dividend payout ratio – just type in the ticker symbol.

For Canadian stocks – http://www.dividendinvestor.ca
For US Stocks – http://www.dividendinvestor.com

TELUS, for example, has 7 consecutive years of increases and their 5-year average dividend growth rate is 10.83%

I also look at the current yield compared to the 5-year average yield. If it's lower, that means the stock might be over priced.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

5 yr average dividend is tracked by Connolly.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Echo said:


> I use this site to look up more information on a specific company, including consecutive years of dividend increases, dividend growth rate, dividend payout ratio – just type in the ticker symbol.
> For Canadian stocks – http://www.dividendinvestor.ca
> For US Stocks – http://www.dividendinvestor.com


For a specific company & for accuracy, I first go right to the source [though not always updated either]. For example: 

*CNR* - next dividend payable on Sept.28th = $.375; yield = 1.65%, both of which are low, but impressive & consecutive 16 year dividend increase history!










Source: http://www.cn.ca/en/investors-shareholder-dividends.htm


----------



## bettyboop (Dec 13, 2011)

I found an old newsletter from 2007, here is what was on the list then:

na
bmo
ry
slf
bns
mfc
gwo
pow
igm
cnr
lnf
pwf
td
cm
empa
mrua
enb
bce
acox
fts
trp
cu
lb


----------



## bettyboop (Dec 13, 2011)

these are from feb/2006

mbt
bce
ait (aliant)
ema
ta
trp
cm
lb
enb
igm
bns
na
gwo
bmo
cu.nv (canadian utilities)
fts
pwf
ry
td
slf
pow
aco.nvx (atco)
mfc
emp.nva (empire)


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Mr. Connolly started his newsletter in 1982 when dividend investing was out of favor and there was no internet, no investing shows on TV, and very little information available outside the Wall Street Journal, Barrons and newsletters like his.

He said years ago that he does not want new subscribers, but he will continue the letter to his old list. I get the feeling he is retired and keeps the letter ticking over for his old subscribers who basically have had the same portfolio of rock solid dividend payers for 10, 20 years or more.

You won't find anything new or radical. Just the same old ideas that Ben Graham, Warren Buffet and a lot of other people have been using for years. 

If you are starting out in dividend investing, it may be interesting to check out a few of his letters to see how the old timers do it, but if you are looking for hot tips on the latest zoom zoom stocks, don't waste your time.


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

I get the same impression from Connolly. He's not out peddling a newsletter, and there are no ad's on his website. Sure, we've all heard of the stocks he tracks, but so what if he charges for his newsletter? I'm sure it's a lot of work to track 20+ companies and keep detailed history on their dividends, stock prices, stock splits over the years. Why shouldn't he charge people $10 for that information?

There are many knowledgeable people in these forums, and a ton of free info on personal finance and investing for every age and stage of life. I'm sure lots of people would pay a few bucks a month to access these forums and all of its archives. Is that wrong? Fortunately we can access this forum for free, but only because it's supplemented by some advertising, which helps the owners pay the bills and stay motivated to keep things running here.


----------



## scomac (Aug 22, 2009)

Echo said:


> I get the same impression from Connolly. He's not out peddling a newsletter, and there are no ad's on his website. Sure, we've all heard of the stocks he tracks, but so what if he charges for his newsletter? I'm sure it's a lot of work to track 20+ companies and keep detailed history on their dividends, stock prices, stock splits over the years. Why shouldn't he charge people $10 for that information?


The point is that if you are a devotee of the dividend growth strategy, you should be doing that sort of tracking for yourself anyway. At the very least, you should be tracking the stocks you own and any you are considering buying. So, the question becomes why pay for something you already have, or more importantly should have? And, it's not just $10, it's $10 per issue if I understand what has been quoted here. That starts to add up over time and all for convenience.

I've got nothing against investment newsletters per se, but they have to add value to the process with indepth analysis. It's not obvious that this is being provided with the Connolly Report. Based on what has been written here, I'm of the impression that it is nothing more than a less frilly version of one of Gordon Pape's newsletters -- a few monthly stock recommendations, some general commentary on the markets and a whole lot of virtual hand holding for the DIY crowd


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

of course, any vendor who can get others to pay for legal pablum has a right to sell pablum. 

just like marginal blogspot operators have the right to repackage & sell ideas that are already in the public domain, as long as advertisers are willing to support the venture.

but one has to wonder why investors, who have ready access to what toronto.gal calls la crème de la crème, would spend their time or money on mediocre media.

from what i could make out, mister t. connolly is advocating approaches that are widely known. As scomac says, anyone practising dividend growth investment modalities should be doing the research himself. It is not difficult, since the individual companies are well-known & a selected list of them will not change radically as years pass.

there is a cmf forum member who posts here, from time to time, about dividend growth investing. This poster has excellent insights & discusses not only individual stocks but also dividend aristocrat efunds. He has posted comparisons of sector weighting among dividend aristocrat funds, in the sense that an efund weighted with banks & financial products will have a different performance from others. In other words, key dividend growth investment information is nicely published in cmf forum ... & it's free.

there is a marvellous charm, though, to an old-timer who is re-packaging pablum that is widely understood in comfortable, reassuring language which other old-timers are willing to pay for. The good thing about mister t. connolly is that he's reselling a popular breakfast cereal which has proven its worth.

lastly, i doubt the moderators here are "motivated" solely by advertising. I think it's unfair to say something like this. My sense is that the moderators started this forum as a labour of love & timewise it probably remains, to this day, a money-losing proposition for each of them.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> My sense is that the moderators started this forum as a labour of love & timewise it probably remains, to this day, a money-losing proposition for each of them.


oh come on, everyone knows that cc's posts are uploaded by satellite from his yacht _clipping coupons_ which is currently somewhere off the italian riviera and all of it is paid for with the enormous profit from this very forum ... don't be fooled pie ... cc's doin alright


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I get a laugh out of the idea that Connolly is repackaging someone else's ideas. 

It reminds me of the critic who complained that all Shakespeare did was string together a lot of well known sayings, names and old fashioned plots.


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

scomac said:


> The point is that if you are a devotee of the dividend growth strategy, you should be doing that sort of tracking for yourself anyway. At the very least, you should be tracking the stocks you own and any you are considering buying. So, the question becomes why pay for something you already have, or more importantly should have? And, it's not just $10, it's $10 per issue if I understand what has been quoted here. That starts to add up over time and all for convenience.
> 
> I've got nothing against investment newsletters per se, but they have to add value to the process with indepth analysis. It's not obvious that this is being provided with the Connolly Report. Based on what has been written here, I'm of the impression that it is nothing more than a less frilly version of one of Gordon Pape's newsletters -- a few monthly stock recommendations, some general commentary on the markets and a whole lot of virtual hand holding for the DIY crowd


It's 50 bucks per year, or 4.17 a month. I find value in it. Yes I do my own research. I like his valuation methods. He also regularly updates his web site with links to articles related to dividend growth. Many times there is reading that I have missed. 
I find this helps to keep me "on board". 

Each to their own.


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

Value is in the eye of the beholder. If you like the newsletter and don't mind paying the fee, enjoy. Disclosure, I don't subscribe myself. 

I second the comment about the talent in this forum. Keep it going FT and CC 

Mark


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I just wonder if anyone backtested Connolly picks for last several years? Are they over-performed index?


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

fatcat said:


> oh come on, everyone knows that cc's posts are uploaded by satellite from his yacht _clipping coupons_ which is currently somewhere off the italian riviera and all of it is paid for with the enormous profit from this very forum ... don't be fooled pie ... cc's doin alright


Good one! Unfortunately, not true. That's why I still have a day job


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I think one reason for subscribing to a newsletter like Connelly's is to save time. Maybe you don't have time or interest to find the best dividend stocks so you hire someone else to do it for you. 

No different then having a financial advisor.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

gibor said:


> I just wonder if anyone backtested Connolly picks for last several years? Are they over-performed index?


If you want a hot tip on the latest go go stock you will have to look elsewhere.

Connolly doesn't have picks as such. He publishes a list of stocks with accompanying statistics plus his comments on market trends. Basically buy good sound dividend paying stocks and you will wind up OK. Not very exciting but it worked for him and a lot of other people especially if you started in the seventies and early eighties when stocks were stinko and dividend stocks were double stinko.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> ... Unfortunately, not true.



not true ?

but that's why i post, i've been waiting for the invite ...
on board the yacht i mean


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> Good one! Unfortunately, not true. That's why I still have a day job


yes i know and a brood to raise as well, i certainly agree with all who have expressed high regard of cmf, it's a great place and has helped me immensely so thanks cc ... i hope there is a yacht in your future


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I enjoy reading Mr. Connolly's newsletter. Whereas I also appreciate what you can find on sites like this and other free ones, Mr. Connolly comes with 30+ years of investing experience, so his opinion counts more than most. Although he may be old school, he has a lot of really insightful information. Over the last few years he has been really bearish, especially when the TSX hit 14000, which was a valid assessment. Although he has a list of stocks, he does not recommend buying them necessarily. He cautions to buy based on current value as assessed against historical results. Over the last few years, the only real stock endorsement (which was still hesitantly made) he has had has been BCE, which has had outstanding returns and increasing dividends - I've done quite well although I didn't buy until it hit $35. He also cautions against stocks paying out more than earnings, such as Transalta, advice which I took to sell my position at $20, which saved me a nice chunk of change.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

doctrine said:


> 1. He also cautions against stocks paying out more than earnings, such as Transalta,
> 2. advice which I took to sell my position at $20, which saved me a nice chunk of change.


1. This is pretty much common knowledge.
2. Are you saying that Mr. Connolly is responsible for the wise decision to have sold when you did, and not your own conclusion?


----------



## cannew (Jun 19, 2011)

Just found this thread and wanted to add my 2 cents.

I had been investing for some time, not very successfully. I thought I was being conservative and selecting good stocks, many recommended by recognized advisors. 

Finding the Connolly Report many years ago totally changed my outlook on investing. When I read this sentence: "If a company doesn't pay a dividend, don't buy it! and If a company doesn't grow it's dividend don't buy it either", it was like a light bulb being turned on.

For me it was a method of choosing stocks without having to project earnings into the future. It eliminated guess work and it narrowed the choices. I didn't believe it was the only criteria but it made my choices easier and easier to identify. Too make a long story short, I've been extremely happy with my results. I don't need to watch the market, read financial reports, watch BNN, follow various subscriptions or even care if the stock price of the shares I own are going up or down.

Tom added me to his subscription list and it's the only fee I now pay. Tom does not recommend stocks or suggest one limit choices to his list. He provides advice not "Picks". For me I owe him much more than the $50 per year. I continue to be a member not because I might find a great stock or learn more than I already have, but because without his advice I would not be enjoying the retirement income that I do and now don't have to worry about my future income, and his continued advice reminds me of the strategy I follow.

Is his method for everyone, No. Is it the best, maybe not. Will it work forever, who knows. It has worked for me and that's all I care about.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Does he covers also US stocks?


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Not that I know of gibor...but could be wrong. I don't subscribe. 

Most of the CDN stocks he reports on, everyone knows by name. If they don't, they are most of holdings in XIU ETF.

CDN dividend stocks with established histories are not rocket science as you well know, I recall you own most of them


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

It is interesting to read some of the stats he posts regarding his holdings, I generally read his report every once in awhile at the local public library.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

My Own Advisor said:


> Not that I know of gibor...but could be wrong. I don't subscribe.
> 
> Most of the CDN stocks he reports on, everyone knows by name. If they don't, they are most of holdings in XIU ETF.
> 
> CDN dividend stocks with established histories are not rocket science as you well know, I recall you own most of them


In this case i don't see much sense in this report... It would be interesting to see some small caps ( like in doctrine forum) or US ones (too many of them)


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i agree with advisor
i sent $10 and got a letter (he actually sent me two)
i think it is probably worth the $50 but as advisor says, in canada we have all the usual suspects
you can draw up your own list in 10-minutes
same for the usa

cannew, you are making a mistake if you don't include a portion of growth stocks in your holdings
i hold a whack of QQQ (which pays about a 1% dividend) for that purpose but mostly hold dividend stocks that connally recommends


----------



## cannew (Jun 19, 2011)

gibor said:


> Does he covers also US stocks?


Tom does not follow any US stocks, Mutual funds or ETF's.


----------



## cannew (Jun 19, 2011)

fatcat said:


> i agree with advisor
> cannew, you are making a mistake if you don't include a portion of growth stocks in your holdings
> i hold a whack of QQQ (which pays about a 1% dividend) for that purpose but mostly hold dividend stocks that connally recommends


Have been 100% dividend growth stocks (currently only 21) for the past 10 years and maybe I've not seen the price growth some have (say from google or apple), but I invest for the Growing Income my stocks generate. As long as my annual income grows than I'm happy (after 2008/2009 the growth rate has averaged 6%). I rarely even look at the market value of my stocks, though when I do the value has generally grown at the same rate as the dividend increases. I have had no losses over the 10 year period and only one stock which cut the dividend (Manulife). 

Each to their own method. I'm happy with the results of mine. 

ps. I have no GIC's, bonds, mutual funds or etf's.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

@cannew, what is your criteria for adding to your existing positions?


----------



## cannew (Jun 19, 2011)

FrugalTrader said:


> @cannew, what is your criteria for adding to your existing positions?


I have a buy price for each of the stocks I wish to add to. The price is based upon an expected yield. If the price drops to close to my price I consider adding. In the past three years I've sold three stocks (they stopped increasing the div, mainly Ins stocks), added one new and added to existing six times. I don't do much trading and when I buy my commission cost is always less the 1/4 of 1%.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Very smart cannew to keep your commission fees on buying stocks low. I had a habit of buying stocks once my cost was about 1% for each purchase. I'm learning to be more patient and keep costs to around 0.5% or lower; wait until I have few thousand to invest.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

cannew said:


> Have been 100% dividend growth stocks (currently only 21) for the past 10 years and maybe I've not seen the price growth some have (say from google or apple), but I invest for the Growing Income my stocks generate. As long as my annual income grows than I'm happy (after 2008/2009 the growth rate has averaged 6%). I rarely even look at the market value of my stocks, though when I do the value has generally grown at the same rate as the dividend increases. I have had no losses over the 10 year period and only one stock which cut the dividend (Manulife).
> 
> Each to their own method. I'm happy with the results of mine.
> 
> ps. I have no GIC's, bonds, mutual funds or etf's.


if you are happy, then you have the right formula ... i am dividend growth oriented as well but i do like QQQ a lot since it has stuff that we just don't have much of in canada, like tech, consumer cyclical and health care 

as well as twitter, facebook, amazon and tesla which i would never buy directly but am glad to own a little of


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

cannew said:


> Have been 100% dividend growth stocks (currently only 21) for the past 10 years and maybe I've not seen the price growth some have (say from google or apple), but I invest for the Growing Income my stocks generate. As long as my annual income grows than I'm happy (after 2008/2009 the growth rate has averaged 6%). I rarely even look at the market value of my stocks, though when I do the value has generally grown at the same rate as the dividend increases. I have had no losses over the 10 year period and only one stock which cut the dividend (Manulife).
> 
> Each to their own method. I'm happy with the results of mine.
> 
> ps. I have no GIC's, bonds, mutual funds or etf's.


Just on NYSE much more dividends growth stocks... there are more than 100 dividends champions who increase dividends for at least 25 years, include dozen dividend kings (50 + years), in Canada we have only 1 real dividend champion FTS .


----------



## cannew (Jun 19, 2011)

gibor said:


> Just on NYSE much more dividends growth stocks... there are more than 100 dividends champions who increase dividends for at least 25 years, include dozen dividend kings (50 + years), in Canada we have only 1 real dividend champion FTS .


There are some great dividend stocks in the US and we own two (as long as you hold them in your registered account).


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

CU is getting close...
http://www.canadianutilities.com/Investors/Stock-Information/Documents/CU-Dividend-History-Graph.pdf

re: dividend champ/stud.


----------



## cannew (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't worry if one of my stocks dosen't increase their dividend each year. I would look at why and take in account their long term history (say 25 yrs). The banks were forced to hold the div because of Fin Crisis but I didn't even consider dropping any of them, rather I bought more (when the price dropped) and increased my total yield even though they held the div for two and almost 3 yrs.


----------

